# RIP Surosa



## dan_bo (6 Jan 2015)

Another one gone. Shame.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jan 2015)

@400bhp will be sad.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jan 2015)

Whaaaatt Seriously?

Any proper news on this?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jan 2015)

It was quite ambitious for it's location, has to be said. Shame though all the same. Must have had a poor chrimbo.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2015)

What is the average life span of one of Dan's bikes?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jan 2015)

Websites down, was informed on me club forum. Was in there a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> What is the average life span of one of Dan's bikes?




My tree smashing rate has dropped considerably I'll have you know.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jan 2015)

Good people in there, but like many, their parts, clothing and accessories were way overpriced.

They must have sunk a lot of money into the shop a few years ago as it looked brand spanking new when i bought my bike 2 years ago.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jan 2015)

I think @GrumpyGregry has a bike from there too?


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2015)

Oh bugger. Mandy and Nige - both rather good cyclists in their times !


----------



## young Ed (6 Jan 2015)

wait, what's happened!?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Moodyman (6 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> wait, what's happened!?
> Cheers Ed



Surosa are a well known bike shop in the NW (Manchester area).

Looks like they've ceased trading.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2015)

Gone bust/stopped trading. It's a North West Bike shop run by two very good cyclists from the 80's/early 90's. 

I rode with Nige when he put his Time metal cleat through the side of a VW as it tried to knock him off (after his Kelloggs Tour wins) in Hazel Grove just before the Rising Sun (local meet up even today) . Shame my club mate was a copper that was with us.... Told the driver to do one !


----------



## young Ed (6 Jan 2015)

Moodyman said:


> Surosa are a well known bike shop in the NW (Manchester area).
> 
> Looks like they've ceased trading.


no one i haven't heard of it as i'm in the south east! doesn't sound good though 


fossyant said:


> Gone bust/stopped trading. It's a North West Bike shop run by two very good cyclists from the 80's/early 90's.
> 
> I rode with Nige when he put his Time metal cleat through the side of a VW as it tried to knock him off (after his Kelloggs Tour wins) in Hazel Grove just before the Rising Sun (local meet up even today) . Shame my club mate was a copper that was with us.... Told the driver to do one !


i will remember that with the cleat, i should be able to at least put a nasty scratch or dent! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> no one i haven't heard of it as i'm in the south east! doesn't sound good though
> 
> i will remember that with the cleat, i should be able to at least put a nasty scratch or dent!
> Cheers Ed



Not advisable unless you have a copper on a bike with you (even off duty). It's criminal damage, but as said car clearly tried to side swipe him (with at least 5 cyclists with him) I suppose it was OK.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Oh bugger. Mandy and Nige - both rather good cyclists in their times !


I think that was the problem, from day 1 and their opening marketing blurb was we're a serious bike shop for serious cyclists like us, and a small bio of their impressive achievements. Not really a demographic we have in enough volume Oldham. The move up to Greenacres I suspect killed off what bit of passing local traffic they would have attracted too.

@400bhp hits the nail on the head. Too costly, also a limited range of stock & no chance of competing with a Wiggle or SJS online.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Jan 2015)

It used to be my local bike shop when i lived in Oldham,got my track frame off them,
had my wheels built there too,they had lots of bikes but precious little in the way of
spares and it was expensive compared to evans for example.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (7 Jan 2015)

I had an aluminium Surosa framed winter bike, I think it was just a rebadged Ribble. I hated it! I never used them, but a few people I ride with did. They will be sad to see them go as the service was very good, even though they were expensive.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> I think @GrumpyGregry has a bike from there too?


Indeed I did. All the components are now on my Genesis frame and I sold the f+f last year. Very helpful people to deal with and the bike was stunning vfm. Did LonJOG on it, and it was the bike that got me into long bike rides.


----------



## snorri (7 Jan 2015)

I think the originators of some threads on here are sponsored by Google.


----------

